# An error occurred while trying to uninstall prg. It may have already been uninstalled



## chweetkavi (Jun 11, 2010)

when we try to uninstall our software from Add or Remove programs, an error occurrs in vista/win7 with a message "An error occurred while trying to uninstall program. It may have already been uninstalled". The software is good as this error occurs only in some systems.
I read that this is a known issue in Windows vista and higher version of OS and it occurs due to timing issue.

Has anyone encountered the same error. If so could you let me know any resolution or work around to solve/avoid this issue.

Please help asap as this is very urgent.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

See if Revo Uninstaller can take out the app in question - 

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## chweetkavi (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

The program gets uninstalled properly. It just displays that message before rebooting. ie when we select yes for reboot.

Our customers have asked to fix the issue such that, the pop up error message does not appear.

thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If the app uninstalls OK and the message is only seen once... it sounds like a minor programming bug -- you would need to contact the developers about this.

What app are we talking about here?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## chweetkavi (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the response.

We are the application developer. It is a product that we have developed using install script for WLAN and bluetooth install. There is no problem with the application as this error is not consistent in all the systems. We could rarely reproduce in specific client systems and they have requested a fix for it. I read it in this link that it occurs due to some timing issue.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2002473/

But the customers are specific and have asked us to fix this.

Since the message is coming up from the OS, we are unable to fix it.

Thanks
Kavitha


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Kavitha - 

I don't know what to tell you here as Microsoft kb2002473 states - 


> No additional action is necessary. You can safely ignore this error message.


Furthermore, Microsoft goes on to say - 


> Microsoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products that are listed in the Applies To section.


The "Applies To" section in kb2002473 mentions Vista only, which would include Vista SP2 based on the kb's last review date = 26 November 2009. Knowing that Windows 7 RTM was out at that time, one may consider Windows 7 to be included given that Vista's build is NT 6.0 and Windows 7 = NT 6.1.

On the other side of that theory, one must wonder why Windows 7 was not included if it is a known problem carried forward from Vista. I cannot locate a similar kb referring to Windows 7 alone. I myself would assume Windows 7 RTM has the same issue and _may_ be corrected in Windows 7 SP1, which is not yet released.

Given that Microsoft recognizes the problem as a Windows OS issue, I don't see what can be done outside of accepting the "solution" in kb2002473 - 


> No additional action is necessary. You can safely ignore this error message.


Simply put, this issue is outside your scope and not fixable by you - only by Microsoft. I would provide copies of the kb to your customers. I do understand your clients reservations/ concerns here.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## chweetkavi (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the timely response. Could you please send me the KB so that I can forward it to my customers.

Thanks
Kavitha


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Kavitha . . .

The kb is the one you provided me originally - kb2002473 -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2002473/

That is the official published copy by Microsoft available to the public.

Right side, center of page - 2 options allowed - 

*Page Tools*
· Print this page 
· E-mail this page 

You can legally provide your clients with a full copy or email them the link.

If I should come upon any additional information in the future, I will gladly pass it along to you. I know this is not the most desirable out come for you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

